# Compatibility of accessories for various flavors of SGS3?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Do all of these guys use the same batteries, battery covers, etc? I've not seen any mention of this but may have missed it. I think we've all been assuming that they'll all be compatible.

The reason I ask is that the battery covers I see on ebay for the i9300 appear different than the one on my T-Mobile version (T999) and I'm interested in testing some of these metal battery covers and how they may or may not interfere with the signal, and perhaps drain the battery.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope they're all compatible. I just bought a case for the I9300 even thought I'm getting the vzw one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

The dimensions are the same as far as I can tell, so everything should be compatible in terms of accessories.

Slightly off topic:
---------
ROMs are my only issue now.
I don't know what the compatibility there is.
Obviously the international version ROMs won't work on the US phones... but will the US phone ROMs be compatible with each other?
I'd imagine at least the VZW and AT&T ROMs would be, since they both have LTE.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> The dimensions are the same as far as I can tell, so everything should be compatible in terms of accessories.
> 
> Slightly off topic:
> ---------
> ...


ROM's are going to be interesting. We'll see Gummy and AOKP on all flavors and I'm pretty sure in the end they are going to discover that the phones are really the same device and the software that runs them is really the difference. But that being said the carriers have or maybe had a lot of influence as to what that software contains. So we may see some software/firmware/hardware traps to keep us from switching firmware from carrier to carriers. Also the reports of stock rooted users with phones just becoming bricks have been trickling in so I am not sure if ROM"s are going to be coming as quickly as we all expected or not


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm fairly certain in terms of VZW and AT&T the only difference is software, but I'm not so sure if that's the case with Sprint and T-Mobile.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> I'm fairly certain in terms of VZW and AT&T the only difference is software, but I'm not so sure if that's the case with Sprint and T-Mobile.


I'll quickly admit that my knowledge of ROMs is limited to flashing a few on my X and managing to not brick it . Wouldn't there be some somewhat major differences in the way ROMs are compiled between ATT and Verizon because of the different bands used (GSM vs. CDMA) ? Would various kernel tweaks and radios have to be programmed/written/danced with naked in front of a bonfire/ or whatever voodoo occurs to create these ROMs?
I would assume that some of the same problems that google had with the nexus on Verizon in regard to CDMA and V. not making some sourse code avail. , thus causing Google to take the CDMA version of the Nexus off their list of supported developer devices , would cause some problems with developing for the V. version of the s3 .
Please correct me if any of my assumptions are wrong , even if I don't retain much , I do like to learn more about this .


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

i hope the batteries are compatible because i just bought this -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-2100mAh-battery-US-Wall-USB-Charger-For-Samsung-Galaxy-S-3-III-I9300-/251074930304?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item3a753b6680 they are rated 2100 mAh just like the stock for US battery. The page doesnt say its compatible but i talked to someone at samsung and they said all US variants of the GS3 can use the same battery. Another ebay add I looked at had a battery and said its compatible with US and the international...so for 10 bucks i'm just gonna test it out and if it doesn't work its not the end of the world


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

acras said:


> i hope the batteries are compatible because i just bought this -> http://www.ebay.com/...=item3a753b6680 they are rated 2100 mAh just like the stock for US battery. The page doesnt say its compatible but i talked to someone at samsung and they said all US variants of the GS3 can use the same battery. Another ebay add I looked at had a battery and said its compatible with US and the international...so for 10 bucks i'm just gonna test it out and if it doesn't work its not the end of the world


I'm quite confident it'll work fine for you.


----------

